# Holes forming in Transom (pictures)



## lowe1462 (Apr 25, 2009)

So on Wednesday when I was rinsing the boat off after a ride, I noticed some white stains on the transom that didn't come off with the sponge. After looking closely I realized there were two small holes in the aluminum. The stains were caused from water "weeping" through the holes.

Thee boat is a 2008 Lowe 1462, which I bought brand new last feb. I am the only owner, the boat is kept indoors and I never hit anything with the back of the boat. There are no electronics, manual trim, pull start, no battery, so I am thinking its not electrolysis ( but i could be wrong). I wash the boat after every ride in saltwater so this is really a mystery to me. But even if i didn't wash it, i would expect a new boat to last longer that a year. 

This could really be a mess, since the inside of the transom is obviously going to wet now. But before I do anything I want to figure out what the problem is so it won't happen again. 

I talked to several people and they had no idea what it could be, so i guess the next step is to go to the dealer.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LarryA (Apr 26, 2009)

That doesn't look good. Being that new, I'd also be taking it back for the manufacturer to fix or better yet replace. You shouldn't have to have a repaired boat hull that is only a year old.


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 26, 2009)

I Would Take Back To Dealer, See How *They* Explain "IT". If They Cannot Clearly Explain It, How Could They ( And You ) Be Sure Any Quick Repair Would Take Care Of It For Good? Be Prepared To Insist For A Replacement Boat So You Do Not Get A Repeat Of The Problem Later. They Will Offer To Repair It Free Of Course, But You Will Always Be Looking Closely And Half-Expecting "IT" To Return. Have You Looked All Around The Boat & Underneath; Is This The Only Bad Spots?


----------



## redbug (Apr 26, 2009)

I think they should replace the boat I doubt they will but I'd push for it.
In the third picture it says "built with pride in the USA" they should stand behind that statement something slipped the quality control

Wayne


----------



## Zum (Apr 26, 2009)

I was exspecting little holes,those aren't little holes.

Do you trailer your boat all the time or leave it at a marina?
Hows your zinc look on the motor?
Hard to beleive it's electrolysis,especially if your trailering it.Theres also something called crevice corrosion,something to do with dissimilar metals in the boat.
I'd be asking the dealer some questions,thats a brand new boat.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the Replies.

I do trailer the boat all the time, it has never spent the night in the water.  I bought the motor at the same time as the boat, so I wouldn't think the zincs are bad, they look fine.

What would cause the dissimilar metals on this boat? The only thing on it is the motor. 

I am going to take the boat to the dealer tomorrow. Hopefully they have something good to say.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 26, 2009)

countryboy210 said:


> I Would Take Back To Dealer, See How *They* Explain "IT". If They Cannot Clearly Explain It, How Could They ( And You ) Be Sure Any Quick Repair Would Take Care Of It For Good? Be Prepaired To Insist For A Replacement Boat So You Do Not Get A Repeat Of The Problem Later. They Will Offer To Repair It Free Of Course, But You Will Always Be Looking Closely And Half-Expecting "IT" To Return. Have You Looked All Around The Boat & Underneath; Is This The Only Bad Spots?




I looked the boat over pretty good and I didn't see any other trouble areas. The transom is different b/c it is aluminum-wood-aluminum, so i believe just the outer layer is forming holes. I think that if this happened anywhere else, like the bottom, the boat would have taken on water. Which is not very comforting.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 26, 2009)

It could have just been a couple of spots of contamination in the aluminum sheet.

Regardless, I would be demanding a fix with the mother of all extended warranties on that hull or a new boat.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a Grumman 1256 one time, that was made in 1997, back when Lowe, Sea Nymph and Grumman were owned by OMC. It was the exact same design as the Lowe Series from both then and today, and it had pressure treated ply on the transom. If yours also has pressure treated wood, it could be the dissimilar metals (most pressure treated ply is copper impregnated, and copper and aluminum are dissimilar) corroding. What yours may be is that being that you boat in saltwater (which will speed up any form of corrosion), the ply is corroding the aluminum from the inside out, and those are the only spots that it has broken through.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 26, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I had a Grumman 1256 one time, that was made in 1997, back when Lowe, Sea Nymph and Grumman were owned by OMC. It was the exact same design as the Lowe Series from both then and today, and it had pressure treated ply on the transom. If yours also has pressure treated wood, it could be the dissimilar metals (most pressure treated ply is copper impregnated, and copper and aluminum are dissimilar) corroding. What yours may be is that being that you boat in saltwater (which will speed up any form of corrosion), the ply is corroding the aluminum from the inside out, and those are the only spots that it has broken through.



Thanks, that would make sense. I am glad to at least have an idea of what might be happening.


----------



## Zum (Apr 26, 2009)

I may be what BB said or Qstackr,hes talking about the aluminum itself and impurities in it(maybe).
Regardless they should be fixing it and hopefully in a timely manner.


----------



## rustyrooster (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks just like the holes in the transom of my lowe 1652 and I used to live in wilmington nc also. I just replaced my transom and it was being eaten alive by the water loged plywood sandwiched between the transom and splash well. I am not shure but I belive that the factory plywood in the transom is treated. New plywood I put in is coated with two coats of fiberglass resin and all holes are over bored and glassed also. I also sandwiched the aluminum on the transom with .090 aluminum sheet. If I were you I would take it back to the dealer and let them handle it, I did not see the corosion on my boat until well after the warranty was up.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 26, 2009)

Zum said:


> Regardless they should be fixing it and hopefully in a timely manner.



Thats what I am worried about. I don't want to be with out a boat all summer. That would suck!!


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 26, 2009)

If they did use pressure treated, I would bet that that is the problem or just bad Alum. from the foundry. It took less than 6 months for the pressure treated wood to eat through .125 alum. on the ribs of my new boat. They are having serious trouble around here with bunk boards now. It seems as if the carpet is wicking the cooper when wet and any spot where the paint is rubbed is corroding. I'm hearing more and more of this.


----------



## rustyrooster (Apr 27, 2009)

I had holes forming and pitting in my hull directly underneath where the trailer bunk boards set. It all makes sense now because I replaced those bunk boards with pressure treated 2 x 4 's and carpet.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good News:

I went to the dealer Monday afternoon and they were absolutely shocked to see that kind of corrosion on a boat only one year old with no electronics. They did quickly agree to replace the boat, which is excellent news.

Tuesday morning the dealer called lowe to see what was happening and Lowe didn't have a great answer. Lowe suspected as did the dealer that it was the improperly treated wood in the transom. 

The biggest problem now is that lowe no longer makes the 1462. And they have lowered the hp ratings and raised the transoms on the 1467 and 1667. So that means that my 25hp short shaft motor would no longer fit any of the larger boats. And even if it did, it would be over the plated hp rating. Now I have to decide if the dealer can give me another boat that I like, or if a refund would be better. They aren't interested in a trade-in for the trailer and motor, so its kind of a weird predicament. 

Thanks to all that replied.


----------



## CarlF (Apr 29, 2009)

"And they have lowered the hp ratings and raised the transoms on the 1467 and 1667"

That is exactly why I am not getting a Lowe 1667WT, cant believe that a 16' boat with a 20" transom that weighs 400 pounds is only rated for a 20 hp! All other boats in its class are rated for 25 to 40. 

Good luck with your search. If you decide to take a refund, check out the MirroCraft 14 Deep Fisherman 3654.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2009)

It sounds like Lowe has really skimped on the structure or material on their new boats. I'm not sure that I would want one of them if their 1667 would only handle a 20hp. :shock: 

Are they making them out of aluminum foil nowadays or what?


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would go for a refund.


----------



## Zum (Apr 29, 2009)

I will say I'm glad they are doing something for you.
I can't believe a boat those sizes listed will only handle a 20hp?
Don't know what to tell you there,thought Lund was a quality boat.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 29, 2009)

Zum said:


> I will say I'm glad they are doing something for you.
> I can't believe a boat those sizes listed will only handle a 20hp?
> Don't know what to tell you there,thought* Lund* was a quality boat.



Did you mean Lowe? Or were you suggesting that Lund is a quality boat I could look at? I had a lund once and it seemed very nice. But they are harder to find in the South that brands like lowe or alumacraft.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 29, 2009)

CarlF said:


> If you decide to take a refund, check out the MirroCraft 14 Deep Fisherman 3654.




Thanks for the suggestion. I will look into it.

EDIT: I just looked at the mirrocraft, very nice boat, but no dealers anywhere near me.


----------



## Zum (Apr 29, 2009)

lowe1462 said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > I will say I'm glad they are doing something for you.
> ...


Sorry,my fault was thinking Lund  
They are quality boats but there are many others as well.Does that dealer sell another brand boat?If they give you good service that might be a good place to deal with.


----------



## lowe1462 (Apr 29, 2009)

The dealer also carries alumacraft, but their V-hull 14ft. only takes 20hp and the 16ft has a 20in. transom.

I have to give them credit, they have been excellent to deal with throughout this whole situation. If possible I would certainly do business with them again.

They actually carry several other boat lines, but none with the v-hull like I want.


----------



## CarlF (Apr 29, 2009)

Also check out the Starcraft 1415 under thier utilities section.
https://www.starcraftmarine.com/Sho...sId=136&Type=Aluminum&Series=Jons & Utilities
you need to download the catalog to get full specs. Nice boats, I just found them today. Last time I looked I didnt see the utilities, but went back for a look & found them today. 

If I get the MirroCraft, I will be going to Pennsylvania to get it. But I will visit my brother & sisters while I am there & tow it back.


----------



## MikeA57 (May 4, 2009)

Have you found out anything lowe1462?


----------



## lowe1462 (May 4, 2009)

MikeA57 said:


> Have you found out anything lowe1462?




Well I decided to take the refund for the Lowe hull and I purchased a 14ft Legend widebody. Lowe just doesn't make anything similar to what I had anymore.


----------



## Ouachita (May 4, 2009)

Does this mean a username change is in order?


----------



## lowe1462 (May 4, 2009)

It really does. If I had known a week after I joined my boat would fall apart, I would have put more thought into my username.LOL


----------



## Zum (May 4, 2009)

I was your first boat?
You had one(lowe),the name will fit 4ever.
Is it a boat like this?
https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-ft-wide-body-fishing-boat-legend-starcraft-G3-lowe_W0QQitemZ160332342605QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090502?IMSfp=TL0905021110003r31096


----------



## lowe1462 (May 4, 2009)

Zum said:


> I was your first boat?
> You had one(lowe),the name will fit 4ever.
> Is it a boat like this?
> https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-ft-wide-body-fishing-boat-legend-starcraft-G3-lowe_W0QQitemZ160332342605QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090502?IMSfp=TL0905021110003r31096




Yep, I think the legend will be a good boat for me. The aluminum is twice as think as the lowe, and it is a true "v-hull" instead of being flat at the back like the 1462.


----------



## Zum (May 5, 2009)

Send some pictures when you get it.
Hope you have lots of fun in it.


----------



## lowe1462 (May 5, 2009)

Zum said:


> Send some pictures when you get it.
> Hope you have lots of fun in it.




I am going to pick it up next week and then I will get some good pictures.


----------



## lowe1462 (May 15, 2009)

Picked up my boat yesterday and this afternoon I took it out for its maiden voyage! It has surpassed all of my expectations. I can't say enough about how pleased I am with it. It is Well built, and rides better because it is a true v-hull all the way to the back. I also find the split bench seating in the back to be more comfortable for me. 

I forgot to take the GPS with me this time, but with four people it felt the same as the other boat with the same load. But it was more comfortable because of the added room. This boat is a little wider and longer. 

It only cost me $149 to update to a brand new boat and trailer, so I am very pleased with that. This boat seems to be a better fit for my style of boating anyways.

I took a few pictures today, but there will be many more to come.

Thanks again for those of you who tried to help me solve to weird problems on the Lowe.


----------



## Zum (May 15, 2009)

Glad your happy with the new boat and trailer.
Whats the red thing on the starboard side?


----------



## lowe1462 (May 15, 2009)

Zum said:


> Glad your happy with the new boat and trailer.
> Whats the red thing on the starboard side?



In which picture? In the bottom picture its just part of the background at the gas station. In the top you might be seeing the red rope I was using to tie on the bumper.


----------



## Zum (May 16, 2009)

Lol...I see the bumper now,just a coincidence.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 16, 2009)

That guard rail or whetever it is in the second pic lines up perfectly with your oarlock. I figured it was some newfangled boat fender bracket based on the first pic.

I am glad that I didn't make a guess when I first read Zum's post. :lol:


----------



## CarlF (May 16, 2009)

Where did you find the Legend? 
New or Used?
I cant seem to find a dealer locator for them. I'd like to add them to my short list.
Thanks!


----------



## lowe1462 (May 16, 2009)

CarlF said:


> Where did you find the Legend?
> New or Used?
> I cant seem to find a dealer locator for them. I'd like to add them to my short list.
> Thanks!




I bought it new it is a leftover 2007. They are mainly sold in Canada so that is why they can be hard to find in the USA. I had to go to Indiana to get mine from Clarks Landing Marina in Hamilton. They said they like to buy up leftover legends from canada so they might have some more in stock. Its a first class dealer with great people so i would recommend you give them a call if you are interested. They might be able to ship something to you.

Clarks Landing also carries Ultra Craft that makes a 14 Canadien which looks to be the same as the legend I bought. Possibly the American Version? Maybe someone can confirm that.

Link for Ultra Craft: https://www.mistyharborboats.com/view/43

Good Luck with your search.


----------



## CarlF (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input & the links.
I dont mind making a road trip to get a hull if the one I want! 
From the looks of your pics, it appears that your new ride has a pretty shallow draft, even with the 4 stroke 25 on the back. 
How much water do you think she floats in?


----------



## lowe1462 (May 16, 2009)

I don't know for sure yet, I've only had it out twice but I would say at rest with the motor trimmed up maybe 4-6 inches. It is fairly wide so it spreads out the load. In shallow water drive with a properly balanced load maybe 12-14 inches. 

This hull does have the true "v" so I don't know if that will hurt it at all. In all other aspects I like the v-hull way more that the "semi-v" of the lowe 1462. Plus this hull is rated for a 30hp so i can increase the power when I want to update the motor.

I don't know what your motor situation is now, but they do make this in both a long and short shaft version. If I was doing it all over again I would get a long shaft motor and take the increased height on the transom. Not that there are any problems with my current set up its way more seaworthy than my last boat, which was in the ocean frequently.

Keep us posted on your search.


----------



## lowe1462 (May 16, 2009)

Also note in that picture I had the gas tank in the back which would add some weight. You could move that forward to level the boat out.


----------

